# Welcher Gartenversand ist empfehlenswert?



## der_Martin (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Kennt ihr einen empfehlenswerten Gartenversand? Es sollte einer mit großem Sortiment sein, da ich in Österreich lebe und viele, kleine Sendungen sonst ins Geld gehen. Eine Gartenteichsektion beim Versand wäre schön, ist aber kein muss. 

Danke und grüße,
Martin


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Wie wäre es mit der Baumschule Horstmann oder den Eggert Baumschulen ? Ich habe bei beiden nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht....
Wobei eine verpatzte Lieferung (30xFingersträucher, Eggert-Baumschulen) komplett ersetzt worden sind, nachdem sie halb tot bei mir angekommen sind.
Die Lieferung davor war augenscheinlich ok, treibt dieses Jahr aber zu einem großen Teil nicht aus. Entweder der Verlust ist sehr groß oder es sind einfach Fehlzünder, was mir lieber wäre...
Sonst aber, kann ich sie sehr empfehlen. Man muss sich nur ein paar Dinge bewusst machen
- Pflanzenversand ist schädlicher für die Pflanzen. Oft bekommt man abgeknickte Äste/Zweige
- Bei lockenden Prozenten (ab größeren Mengen) muss man nicht damit rechnen die am schönsten gewachsenen Pflanzen zu bekommen. Die ein oder andere Pflanze würde man nie im Geschäft kaufen. Bei Flächenbepflanzung ist das aber nebensächlich.

Grüße Michael


----------



## der_Martin (20. Apr. 2014)

Es geht mir hauptsächlich um den Versand von Samen und Zwiebeln. Pflanzen eher weniger, da ich hier in der Vergangenheit merken mußte wie klein die Pflanzen teilweise ausfallen und der Versand nach Österreich auch das Risiko von Verzögerungen bietet. Ich denke, da können auch mal Totalausfälle dabei sein, deshalb kaufe ich die lieber lokal.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

